# DE Shaving: Look what came in the post today...



## impster (May 2, 2007)

I know there are a few wet shaving aficionados here. I got my eagerly awaited parcel this morning which contained - a 1958 Gillette 'Fat Boy' in great condition.










Adjustable, Twist to Open, and really nice to shave with. One of Gillette's finest apparently (?).

That brings my collection to 3 (A recent Merkur 38C, a 1930s Rolls Razor, and this late 50s Gillette).

Impster


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

I cant see why anyone would want anything more than the 38C in all honesty! (Just pullin ya leg, hope you still enjoy shaving with it :thumb: )

That Gillette looks to be mint! Can we ask how much you paid?

I have been tempted with getting a proper original vintage rezor, but decided when the time comes (and I have the cash) Im going for a vintage straight.

Talking of straight razors... Anyone heard from Ryan since he go his shavette?


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Hi again! Still using the 38C - it's a fine bit of kit, but it's too aggressive on my neck. Rather than cheat my way out using an electric on the neck (which I've been doing recently...  ), i decided to look for an adjustable razor to use as well. This one came up for £25 or so on the bay. Looks to have been properly cleaned recently, but I gave it a quick sanitization myself, and a gentle polish with a soft toothbrush. 

It's a very different shave to the 38C - on the lower settings you can really shave at speed, on the higher settings care required. Following one shave with it today, I would compare the 38C to the Fat Boy on a setting of 7 or 8. That's not to say it's any better than the Merkur - in fact they're so different you can't really compare them.

Suffice to say, having both of these (along with the Rolls Razor as an occasional 'curiosity' razor) gives me a bit of choice before every shave.

If you haven't got one Paul, I would definitely recommend getting one to try.

Impster


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

PaulGTI said:


> Just pullin ya leg, hope you still enjoy shaving with it


I don't know how anyone can enjoy shaving. The only thing about it that isn't dull, is the pain.

Which is why I shave about once a month


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

butcher said:


> I don't know how anyone can enjoy shaving.


Someone is un-enlightend!

There are two options why you dont enjoy a shave...

1/ You have exceptionally sensitive skin
2/You aint doin it right.

I used to think I had unshaveable skin, now I get a decent shave with minimal time and fuss. Once the initial outlay is out of the way, DE shaving CAN cost peauts.

Or it can empty your wallet quicker than you cans say "Connaught shaving - gentlemans shop - traditional shaving -EBAY!!!"


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

PaulGTI said:


> There are two options why you dont enjoy a shave...
> 
> 1/ You have exceptionally sensitive skin


Honestly. I hate it. I'm fine shaving once a week. If I shave two days in a row, I'm itching a rash for the following week. I don't think I've managed 3 days before. Attempted it, but I'd prefer a bath in sulfuric acid.

And out of all the things I've tried, a Mach III with blunt blades I always found the best..

Maybe there's an answer out there someone, but the car sinks most of my money at the moment so I'll stick with a beard for a while.


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

ooh very nice Ive got one exactly the same, brand new from my Uncle. Thats right it had never been used for X amount of years but I often use it every second day now lol. 

They are a fantastic razor. I use mine on setting 9 for regular use or if Ive left it a few days number 4 first and then number 9. 

Enjoy it! You wont look back


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

I presume you're using shaving foam or gel?

If so, try using some shaving cream and brush instead.

You should see a big difference mate. I certainly did, and that's when I went for a DE Safety razor. 

The only 'cartridge' type modern razor I have now is the Sensor Excel, a very good little razor, far better than any other Gillette or Wilkinson branded ones IMO.


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

impster said:


> I presume you're using shaving foam or gel?


Yeah, foam or gel. I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

hi, just found this thread and got me intrigued...!
i wet shave but use disposable razors (whatevers cheap in tescos even womens blades sometimes:doublesho)..tecnique not too bad tho from what i was just reading via a google search?always after hot shower, i pre rinse use a brush (bodyshop-not badgers hair tho!) and used to use a cream although at present using loreal gel in a can followed by cold rinse then some sort of moisturiser (elemis,loreal-presents from the missus so maybe she's trying to tell me something?!)..then aftershave...

always used to get away with shaving every couple o days but for a few years now have needed to shave daily but try and avoid it due to neck rash developing..

i'm now interested in getting a DE razor (had to google that to find out what it meant-doh!). any suggestions of something not too expensive for the "beginner" (only been shaving 25yrs!!)..?

any recommendations for shaving cream etc..?

cheers, rgds stu


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks a really nice razor mate, my dad has a similar one that you twist to open.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

butcher said:


> Yeah, foam or gel. I'll keep my eyes open.


I think one of my problems when using cartridges was that I just slapped the gel on my face, and didnt understand it was the skin it was suposed to be on, not just the stubble.

Next time there is a full moon, or whenever you shave next try spening a minute or 2 really massaging the gel or creme through the stubble onto the skin, see if that helps at all... As well as getting the skin hot and wet be either having a shower or soaking a flannel in hot water and applying to you face.

But you cant beat a badger brush and proper soap or creme.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

sfstu said:


> any suggestions of something not too expensive for the "beginner" (only been shaving 25yrs!!)..?
> 
> any recommendations for shaving cream etc..?


Hi, You can get cheap DE razors, brushes and soaps from boots, but to be honest they only give you flavour, not the full experience. Chances are that if you buy from boots it will be wasted money because you will want to upgrade to proper equipment, or if you dont get on with it you will have to chuck it because it will be worth nothing. Whereas if you decide you dont get on with proper equipment the expensive bits (razor and brush) will still be worth at least half what you paid, and you will know that you gave it a good go with decent equipment. The last time I shave with the Wilkinson one from boots I came out with spots!

As for recommendations, mine are in post 25 of this thread. It has lots of information and is worth setting time aside to read before commiting to buying.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=160394

For decent set of kit you are looking to be spending around £75, which sounds alot. But now I have my favorite blades sorted and brought in bulk (gillette yellows) I will only have to buy soap (Edwin Jagger aloe vera) every 6 months at about £7 a pop. I think the next 3 years shaving is going to cost in the region of £30.

My recommendations http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2084900&postcount=29

Also, get on youtube and watch vids by Mantic59 http://www.youtube.com/user/mantic59?feature=chclk#g/u

Hope that helps and post up any questons. :thumb:

[edit] I have made an effort to keep my shaving cheap by having one razor, one type of soap and one blade. There are many versions of each of those and alot of people like to try lots of razors, blades and soaps... but it can get as expensive as you want it to get.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

PaulGTI has some good tips there. There are also numerous forums where beginners to the 'art' of wet shaving can get lots of advice:

theshavingroom.co.uk
badgerandblade.com


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

thanks for replies guys..:thumb:

just read first 11 pages of the shaving thread-very informative..! will keep going with it..
like you paul i want 1 razor,1 brush etc will do some more reading before i choose what to go for...

def seems to be the way to go though..
rgds stu


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

sfstu said:


> thanks for replies guys..:thumb:
> 
> just read first 11 pages of the shaving thread-very informative..! will keep going with it..
> like you paul i want 1 razor,1 brush etc will do some more reading before i choose what to go for...
> ...


My Weishi beginner razor is on Ebay atm, no bids and ending today  lol.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....649133&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_947

It was my first razor when I started out and I liked it a lot.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

sfstu said:


> like you paul i want 1 razor,1 brush


I think its definatly the way to go, you may need to change a few things but if you start off with the mindset of "Im going to make this setup work" rather than "Hmmm, I had a bit of stubble left under my chin, I think I need a new set of blades...and a new razor...and a different cream..and brush...and some pre-shave" you will always me chasing you tail of trying to find what works and what doesnt.

As a side note, I shaved with an r89 for six months, it was an excellent razor and I had good results, but I was curious to try an open comb so I got the R41. The R41 seems a little more aggressive and you can feel the blade a little more, so I wouldnt recommend it as a first razor. Any-hoo I shaved with the R41 for some months exclusivly and go excellent results.

Then I swapped back to the r89, just to stoll down memory lane. I got a decent enough shave, but there were more nicks.

Moral of the story, even swapping one thing can make quite a difference.

I know that if I used the R89 for a week it would be back to normal as my technique adjusted back to it, but if you are swapping razors, blades and soaps for every shave you will never allow yourself to become consistant with any set up, and I think consistancy plays a large part in getting consistanly good shaves.

EDIT - Slightly contradicting myself, the one exception is blades. They make such a difference. I would recommend getting a reasonable sized sample pack from connaught. As you work your way through the samples you will find some that just dont feel right, some that feel good, and hopefully one or that that just click with you. For me, good blades were irridiums, astra and crystals. But it wasnt untill I tried a Yellow Gillette that I found the one that just clicked with my razor, my technique and my cheeks! Luckily they are a mid priced blade so not too expensive. The best blade I have used is a gillette black, as sharp as a feather blade but alot smoother and longer lasting, although it is about the most expensive. Having said that, if the blacks were the only ones I could use I would still happily pay the price as it will still be way chaeper than Fusion blades.

So, with blades if you get a set you dont like discard it. Find some that you like then use the same blade for at least 2 week to allow you to get some consistancy with it.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

impster said:


> I know there are a few wet shaving aficionados here. I got my eagerly awaited parcel this morning which contained - a 1958 Gillette 'Fat Boy' in great condition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very tidy looking razor mate.

I would like to buy an adjustable soon. However, I am not sure if I want to try an old vintage Gillette or go for something more modern like the Merkur Progress.

I am going to keep my eye on ebay and some of the shaving forums and see if something comes up at a decent price.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

alexf said:


> My Weishi beginner razor is on Ebay atm, no bids and ending today  lol.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....649133&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_947
> 
> It was my first razor when I started out and I liked it a lot.


Just put a bid in, bargain! I have never tried DE shaving before, but really like the idea...I use a Gillette Fusion atm but I get loads of shaving spots on my neck, reading a little about DE shaving, I believe this helps prevent irritation?


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Looks like you got a good deal on the weishi - less than half price by the looks of it. looks like a quality bit of kit.

Ditto Paul's advice on blades. When I bought his Merkur, he popped a good sample of blades in as well. Best of the bunch for me were the Iridium Super blades, so I've purchased more of those and will stick with those for the time being. I've also got 10 Feather blades which are apparently one of the sharpest available, so will try those out in a week or so.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

I've just bought the 55 blade sample kit from Connaught Shaving, soap and brush. Looking forward to delivery now! Is it strange I'm looking forward to having a shave? Rather excited!


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Jai said:


> Is it strange I'm looking forward to having a shave?


Its only strange to look forward to it if its with electric or cartridge blades!

Take you time with your first shaves, if possible have a hot shower and get the stubble hot ant wet, then shave as soon as possible when you get out. Dont dry yourself and get dressed, that will take too long, just wipe yourself down and get on with shaving while the stubble is still warm and wet.

Oncle you are used to it you can cut a few corners on the prep, but not untill you are experienced.

Dont forget to watch mantic59s vids on youtube, and dont go chasing the perfect shave within your first few weeks, its a whole new skill you are about to learn.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

PaulGTI said:


> its a whole new skill you are about to learn.


Very true, and yes, you will find yourself 'looking forward' to shaving once you get the hang of it.

Another tip for you, don't put any pressure on the DE razor when you shave, let the weight of the razor's head do the work for you to begin with. You certainly don't want to 'dig in' to cut that stubble in the same way you would with a modern cartridge razor!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

OP, that's a lovely razor buddy. It looks 'properly' made.

Just to chuck my 2p in.

If you have a Mach 3/5 or similar, just using a brush and soap will vastly improve your shaving.

The key is to keep the face wet.

Wet the face before you start, use a sloppy wet foam and rinse the razor after every stroke.

I use a King of Shaves Azor it is so easy and that bit cheaper than the others. Once i run out of blades, i may swap. But they are lasting 3 months+ so it'll be a while.

Also, my neck is a trouble spot, i have all sorts of grain changes on my neck. So, i lather up. Shave one way, lather up, shave the other way and finish off with another lather and tidy up.

Only rinse the brush out when you have finished.

It takes about 30 seconds longer but is so worth it.


----------

